# big hog?



## Steve123 (Aug 27, 2012)

What do you guys think this pig will go on the scales? I just hope he will come out in the daylight so i can blast him.


----------



## hoochman2 (Aug 27, 2012)

350


----------



## Showman (Aug 27, 2012)

It has to be somewhere during the day.  Stalk it and when you shoot it, just hope it isn't so far back in the woods you need a small army to haul it to a vehicle for transport to the butcher.


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would  hate to drag him very far.


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep, thats a big hog.  Go shoot the sucker and tell us his weight.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 27, 2012)

350 - 400


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 27, 2012)

350 - 400


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 27, 2012)

That is a PIG.  Hard to tell, but it looks around 350ish.  It looks like a barrow  hog as fat as it is.


----------



## weekender (Aug 27, 2012)

there is plenty to eat where he lives for sure, too heavy for me to drag


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 27, 2012)

Shoot him on or near a road!!!!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 28, 2012)

Very very few ever get that big in the wild.


At least 350, maybe 400.


----------



## Showman (Aug 28, 2012)

MMMMMMmmmmm, BACON!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Aug 28, 2012)

Every bit of 375.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 29, 2012)

Dont know, but would like find out! What a Monster!!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## bigelow (Aug 29, 2012)

close to 4


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 29, 2012)

with out seeing the privates that may be a pregant sow


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 29, 2012)

maybe i will have some better pics in a few days.


----------



## bany (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like a sow and 365 lbs piglets or not


----------



## paulkeen (Sep 1, 2012)

still a big daggum pig 325-350lbs any more pics


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Sep 1, 2012)

Steve123 said:


> What do you guys think this pig will go on the scales? I just hope he will come out in the daylight so i can blast him.



Looks pen fed, not wild.


----------



## calebroad (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a great night vision rifle set up ready to go if you want to pm me.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would choot em from the truck that way the winch cable will reach and Iwouldn't have to go get a mule to drag it for me.


----------



## Jdg112 (Sep 4, 2012)

OneCrazyGeek said:


> Looks pen fed, not wild.



pen fed wanderin in the woods = meat in the freezer.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 4, 2012)

no more pics yet checked cams yesterday.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a Hippo ain't it? mIkE


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Sep 8, 2012)

That is a very pregnant sow and she is between 300-325. Kill her before she has them!


----------



## ducklife (Sep 23, 2012)

looks to be about 350 to 400....get that sucker


----------



## Steve123 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got a little better picture this time.


----------



## paulkeen (Oct 8, 2012)

thought that was a sow shes a big mama make sure kill her wheres theres access to a tow truck or tank


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like there are already a few pigs that she is traveling with. Look in the lower right hand corner of the picture, just above the information bar. There is something thats moving out of the frame, looks like a couple of small pigs to me. I dont think that she is piggy yet but there may be another sow she's traveling with.

BTW I would guess in the 300 lb range. Hogs will fool ya on the weight. They look a lot bigger in the woods, hard to guess the weight. Good luck killing her and let us know the weight.


----------

